
Association Between Traffic-Related Air Pollution and Cognitive Development - luxpir
http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371%2Fjournal.pmed.1001792
======
thinkcontext
This is an under appreciated benefit of electrifying transport. Even if you
aren't using clean energy it helps to not pump out neurotoxins next to
schools.

------
rando444
For those that are interested, Netflix's Dirty Money (S01E01) covers this
topic from the point of view of the auto manufacturers emission scandal that
happened recently.

It really puts a whole new spin on this very important conversation.

------
dimmuborgir
"Quality of education was identical. However, children attending low-exposed
schools had slightly better maternal education; had less behavioral problems,
obesity, and foreign origin; had more siblings and residential greenness;"

~~~
ComputerGuru
Yes, but “Linear mixed effects models were adjusted for age, sex, maternal
education, socioeconomic status, and air pollution exposure at home.”

------
luxpir
Full title wouldn't fit in submission:

Association between Traffic-Related Air Pollution in Schools and Cognitive
Development in Primary School Children: A Prospective Cohort Study

------
ComputerGuru
fwiw, study was conducted in Barcelona, which like the rest of Europe but
notably unlike the USA, is dominated by diesel vehicles; accordingly, the
study focuses on particulates resulting from diesel-based pollution which may
or may not translate to gas/petrol cars.

